# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  JPSTOD Bookmark 0003

## jpstod

Version 3 Used  Gimp 2 to add a Texture
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Josiah VE

Nice bookmarks jpstod!

----------


## jpstod

Thanks...
Still trying to learn Gimp 2.
Printmaster 12 is great for print projects but not digital things. I set up a 2 x 7 project and when saved as a PNG they get so much smaller.
trying to learn how to import into Gimps 2 and Scale and add the Textures.

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work on all of these.

They are quite small, as you've noted. I'm not familiar with Printmaster but is it possibly exporting your image at something like 90dpi? Could that be changed to 300dpi, which would increase the overall pixel size and give you a larger image to work with in Gimp?

You can scale an image easily in Gimp, but you'll probably lose some quality in scaling up.

----------


## jpstod

Printmaster does not allow me to set DPI....When Exporting I can pick JPG, PNG, PDF
PNG I can do Large (500 x 2100 (pixels) Medium (400x1400) Small (200x700 (pixels) Web/Email (100x350)  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

Why I am trying to learn Gimp 2

----------


## Mouse

Oh that's bad  :Frown: 

And your bookmarks deserve so much better.

If you open the png or jpg in GIMP you can use it to just change the dpi of the image by clicking Image/Scale Image from the menu, and change the dpi there so it looks like this.



(You may have to adjust the width and height in inches after you've adjusted the dpi)

This is what I will do to any bookmarks I download, but which open too large or too small to be of use.

----------


## jpstod

I know why I am trying to learn it...
I just discovered the filters  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

I'm grinning - remembering how it felt when I discovered them  :Wink:

----------

